# Car is hesitating



## bigsam55 (May 9, 2009)

When I hit the gas in my 04 automatic it hesitates then jerks then take off after a few seconds


----------



## bigsam55 (May 9, 2009)

*Need Help*

When I hit the gas in my 04 automatic it hesitates then jerks then take off after a few seconds can it be my trans I hope not can anybody help


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

Drive it highway speeds for ten mins. Stop on a level surface with the car running in park, check the tranny fluid. It should be nice pink and not have a bad burnt smell. Kind of like uhh...nevermind


----------



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

bigsam55 said:


> When I hit the gas in my 04 automatic it hesitates then jerks then take off after a few seconds can it be my trans I hope not can anybody help


As stated by GM4LIFE, what does the fluid look like. Does it have a burnt smell to it. When was the last time the fluid was changed. If you have 30k plus miles on it, get the fluid flushed and changed and go from there. Also , do you have a trans cooler. A trans cooler is cheap insurance in keeping the temps down even on a pure stock car.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Fluid and filter change. Then let us know if it still has issues.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Could be any # of things, dirty air filter, bad plugs, AIT sensor bad, bad gas.......
Can you attribute the hesitation with the last time you got gas? Are there any dash lights on?


----------



## kjsalter (Jul 30, 2010)

spark plugs to


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

You don't need two threads for the same question.......http://www.gtoforum.com/f3/need-help-28284/


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

HP11 said:


> You don't need two threads for the same question.......http://www.gtoforum.com/f3/need-help-28284/


arty:


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

HP11 said:


> You don't need two threads for the same question.......http://www.gtoforum.com/f3/need-help-28284/


:agree
I'll merge both threads to reduce clutter.


----------



## bigsam55 (May 9, 2009)

thanks everybody its was my traction control


----------

